# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الروت و مستلزماته(Root any Device)  روت اي جهاز اندرويد في 3 ثواني

## universounlock

بواسطة هذه  الأداة  يمكنك  روت اي جهاز اندرويد في 3 ثواني   اسم  الأداة : Impactor  كل ما عليك فعله هو : 
اولا : تشغيل خدمة Dèbogage USB من الهاتف .
ثانيا : افتح البرنامج و انقر ابدأ . START
كما هو وموضح في الصورة   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## abousalma007

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز

----------


## magdalahmad

شكرا أخي العزيز

----------


## max_11

تسلم اخي

----------


## mohamed73

جزاك الله خيرا اخي حسن

----------


## ايمن القيسي

مشكوررررررررين جددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددا

----------


## hafez abd

تسلمو

----------


## hayttobirik

شكرا أخي العزيز

----------


## ABU SAFOUANE

بارك الله فيك

----------


## TIGER_GSM

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## samir062

thx bro

----------


## lsanlmakhfi

ههه الرد هو الاول شكرا اخي على هذا الجهد والعمل القيم

----------


## djou22

بارك الله فيك

----------


## berraji

بارك الله فيك

----------


## simo78slawi

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## abdou147

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## lamraniok

شكرا كثيرا

----------


## jazouli89

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز

----------


## asmsalh

مشكوووووررررررررررر

----------


## zoxe

okkkkkkkkk

----------


## bouhelal

بارك الله فيك

----------


## hatimabdo

chokran jazila

----------


## bil34

تسلم اخي

----------


## ahmed189

تمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام

----------


## safawi

> ههه الرد هو الاول شكرا اخي على هذا الجهد والعمل القيم

 اليست اخي كلمة شكر قليلة في حق الاستاذ 
تقبل مروري

----------


## waddaho

الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## anwar041

بارك الله فيك

----------


## noaman22000

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز

----------


## عصام كرومبو

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## caca221

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز

----------


## azedin-meknes

Merci

----------


## abo_tamara

مشكور بس اتصور على الانظمة الحديثة لا يعمل 4.4.2    s4

----------


## anwer

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## liamsi_kaw

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## amchebek

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## brahimelharram

الف شكرررررررررررررر اخي الكريم ، طريقة جميلة ، بعيدا عن التعقيدات الميموري كارد .....

----------


## spidernet58

مشكور اخي على هذا العمل الجميل بالنسبة لحل مشكلة الروت لاجهزة السامسونج

----------


## dodo_605

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز    بواسطة هذه  الأداة  يمكنك  روت اي جهاز اندرويد في 3 ثواني   اسم  الأداة : Impactor  كل ما عليك فعله هو : 
اولا : تشغيل خدمة Dèbogage USB من الهاتف .
ثانيا : افتح البرنامج و انقر ابدأ . START
كما هو وموضح في الصورة  
 للتحميل  الرابط في المرفقات  [/QUOTE]

----------


## suliman

اخي الكريم لو سمحت طريقة لازالة الروت نهائيا غير طريقة الحذف عن طريق برنامج السوبر يوزر جربت هذه الطريقة ولكن اصدار الجهاز يبقى مخصص وانا تريده ان يرجع رسمي لاستطيع عمل تحديث هوائي

----------


## fethignichi

لكم مني اجمل تحية

----------


## ighdriss

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز

----------


## tachiouine

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## marta12

شكرا أخي بارك الله فيك

----------


## حمادة فون

شكرا أخي

----------


## kaideyene

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز

----------


## TIGER_GSM

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## modisaad55

thanks for your efforts

----------


## zm1963

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## جاسرفون

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

*جزاك الله خيرا*

----------


## mehdib

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## LAAROUSSI

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز

----------


## khalidovitch

جزاك الله اخي عمل رائع

----------


## mouradrep

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز

----------


## moussa010

*بارك الله فيك اخي عمل وجهد تشكر عليه* ...

----------


## احمد قطماوي

شكرآ

----------


## jooony

> *بارك الله فيك*

       بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز  انشر

----------


## mounirgsm

بارك الله فيك

----------


## عايش على الامل

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا

----------


## essam2005

الف شكر لك

----------


## همة الرجال

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز

----------


## abubakr 1977

مشكووووووور

----------


## otman elabyad

شو حل مشكلة الشاشة السوداء إتر خطأ في الفلاش

----------


## bagano

مشكوووووووووووور

----------

